# Dr Ohhira's Probiotic 12 Plus



## ibsforyears (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Everyone -- I'm fairly new here -- although not new to IBS-D, which I've had pretty much all my life (and I'm almost 50)! I read about Dr. Ohhira's Probiotic 12 Plus in a women's magazine and out of desperation starting researching probiotics. This seemed to be a good one...although not cheap. I've had okay results -- certainly no cure. Of course, I'm also on Lotrimin, Immodium, Lomotil, xanax, etc (not everyday -- but mostly when I need to go somewhere) and am now doing the 100 IBS hypnosis tapes (I think those are working best, believe it or not -- at least with the head case part of IBS). I would like to know if anyone else has tried this particular brand and have had success? I have also tried Align at the same time I've been taking Dr Ohhira's. To me, that didn't seem to do too much more than the Dr Ohhira's was already doing. Is there any other probiotic out there that people feel has really helped them with IBS-D? I don't have much problem with IBS-C -- actually if I can get constipated I'm thrilled..since constipation for me is not going to the bathroom for a day or two. Anyway, your thoughts on any other probiotics that you think really work would be great!


----------



## JanEllen (Sep 24, 2001)

Yes--I have been taking Dr. Ohhira's probiotics for about two months. Not sure what to think. My stools are still way too soft, often mush or water. I do like it better than Flora-Q. Flora-Q causes me too much gas. I plan to try Align to see if I have any better results. I also take Lomotil if I want to leave the house. Also took Lotronex in the year 2000 and from 2003 thru 2007. However, it does not seem to work anymore for me.


----------



## ibsforyears (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi -- Have you tried the hypnosis tapes? I am only halfway thru the 100 days, but I've found that my anxiety is greatly reduced. Usually I can just think about going out and have to run to the bathroom. Now, thinking about it doesn't produce the same effect. I'm not sure how this works, but so far it's definitely helped. I tried Align -- and took it with Dr. Ohhiras -- but I didn't really see any difference, so I stopped taking that.


----------



## JanEllen (Sep 24, 2001)

I have not tried the tapes. My problem, right now, is a little different. I have SIBO, small intestine bacterial overgrowth. By taking the probiotics, I am trying to rid my small intestine of overgrowth of the wrong bacteria, the ones that are not supposed to be there.


----------

